# Red, swollen vulva with pics



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

This is my 2 yo ff lavender. I had her due date down as March 3. She just barely had an udder, seriously teeny tiny, and she wasn't showing a whole lot so when she didn't kid I assumed she didn't take on that heat and would be due in another month or two when we had our buck running with the does. Well, yesterday morning we found a large dead buck kid and a tiny live doe in the barn. So I wasn't there and am not sure what went down during the births or why the buck kid was dead. Everything seemed fine aside from how tiny the doe was but she seems to be doing alright now as well. This morning Lavender has a red and swollen vulva. It looks like hemorrhoids, just in the wrong spot. I've never had a doe with a swollen vulva like this after kidding. Would any of you call this normal? Will hemorrhoid cream work fine for this or is it something more sinister?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

Yes hemorrhoid cream will work on it.
Congrats on the doeling! Sorry to hear about the buckling.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

Our Paprika had preemie twins last week and her vulva was really red and swollen for about 3 -4 days but it finally got better. Don't worry, she will be OK


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

Okay, great thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

Wash her vulva with warm water and then put the hemorroid cream on. If you don't have any hemorroid cream you can use arnica cream, mint water, or comfrey
juice.
Tam


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

It's normal....My does normally have minor swelling unless I have to go in and reposition kids...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Red, swollend vulva with pics*

It's of no consequence to the doe, it bothers us much more than them. Vicki


----------



## Tjwhaton24 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Red swollen vulva*

Hello

I am having this same problem... 
My goat was Bred 1 month ago by AI
I have never seen this before..
She is also having some diarrhea 
What do you think?
And should I use cream as well?
I will contact vet... just wanted input

Thank you


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

If you didn't notice, this thread is almost 4 years old...might be better to make your own, Tjwhaton. Howerver, I think your doe's vulva swelling could be caused by the diarrhea, kinda like a diaper rash. Any idea what caused the diarrhea? Is she feeling okay?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

How odd to see this picture in the newsletter and recognize it as my own after all these years! I didn't do anything for Lavender. The swelling just went down on its own.


----------

